# Early stuff growing



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

I been whining about this in the mushroom & sound-off forums too, because an early morel season generally means a "below normal" one. Oddly the crocus and daffodils seemed right about on time. As did the maple tree buds or whatever they are called, those little red husks that are all over right now.

This is what I have noticed that has come up way too early this year in and around GR
Forsythia
Dandelions
Clover
Morels
Tulips, not flowering but poking through the leaves, I have a couple more today but this one was yesterday.


----------



## Vicious Fishous (Sep 12, 2006)

I was thinking the same thing... the last few years have been so wonky for a “normal” winter to spring transition, everything is confused. My recent morel seasons have sucked so bad, I’m not optimistic for this year either. I hope I’m wrong.


----------



## wpmisport (Feb 9, 2010)

We are getting plenty of rain but the temps are going back to the normal ranges. I planted some grass and hoping it stays warm enough for it take off and grow.


----------



## springIstrutfallIrut (Mar 30, 2012)

Overall I would say things feel a good 2 weeks early. The way things look, tree buds & greenery, where I'm at in south central MI, would be typical for the last week or two of April.


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

May apples can be added to my list, some are umbrella'd out as of yesterday. Lot's of the buds on trees have popped out into leaf clustersas well, definitely 2-4 weeks ahead depending on the verdure in question.


----------



## eye-sore (Jan 7, 2012)

How's your grass doing? I planted kbg 15 days ago and just started germing when the cold hit. Not looking good for my spring overseed lol


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

Our grass is lush, went from looking terrible to golf course grade in the past 10 days. I'd take crabgrass and weeds if I could just get 500 morels!


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Radishes and peas have sprouted. Lettuce that had wintered over and onions are growing. Chives ready to pick. All other plants are still indoors.
Cut the grass 3 times already. Lush as usual.


----------

